# Moving questions



## amy lambright (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi I am moving to Fushun this summer and I have some questions. I am moving from the states and was wondering what I need to bring. I don't want to over pack but I don't want to under pack and pay that extra shipping to have it sent. I am a bigger girl wearing size 14/16 and XL tops and a 9 1/2 shoe. So I know that I need to bring plenty to wear because I have been told it's hard to find my sizes there. Which is crazy since almost everything I own is made in China. I know that China gets very cold and gets snow too so I am preparing to get a big warm jacket and some snow boots. We don't get snow very often where I'm at and during the coldest time it's normally in the 30's here. I will be there for a year. All advice will be greatly welcomed. My housing is covered but should I bring a few things from home such as sheets, picture frames, etc...???? Thanks in advance!


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi Amy,
I assume it's Fushun close to shenyang now. Daytime -25C is not an exception and winters are long. I would surely bring clothing if your much bigger then the average Chinese (1.65m/50kg). Jeans are much more expensive here anyway as other branded clothing. Also local clothes are of lesser quality. You can get tailor made good for reasonable prices though. Shoes are typically available until 39 for ladies (maybe some models 40). Also realize that Chinese sizes will be smaller then the identical US size.
As there ample DIY stores in that area no need to bring much. You just might end up to buying a new mattress as those are extremely hard....
Have fun.
C


----------



## amy lambright (Dec 31, 2013)

Yes Shenyang is 45 minutes away. Thanks. I am planning in bringing some stuff with me just to get me going and the things that I am custom to that I may not be able to find there. I will be teaching so I know I will be bringing some teaching stuff with me too.


----------



## Southerncalm (Jan 3, 2014)

also your favorite toiletries 
you can get shampoo and things
but a lot of personal hygiene items are not what you may need or want
i always buy a lot of deodorant and undergarments each time i go back and forth
as everyone wants me to bring something back
also their women's products are not where they should be
i always buy my Vitamins, wife's hygiene items and such in SAM's Club back in the USA
even the things you buy here are questionable quality
My wife is a local and we live in Shenyang
be she and her family question the safety and quality of many things here
Good cold weather gear, shoes and boots etc. you can buy here but i always get those in the USA as well and bring them back each time
Typically last longer and better quality 
Although most things good or bad are made here and exported, usually the seconds or thirds are what you run into buying locally for some items
So for those we buy when i go home as they seem to export the better quality of the same brands
I am back and forth often so its easy for us

Best of luck


----------



## amy lambright (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks, that's what I have been told. I am starting to stock up now on things. Does anyone know the best or cheapest way to send items from USA to China? Since I will be living there for at least a year I want some things with me but I don't want to carry extra luggage at the airport.


----------



## Southerncalm (Jan 3, 2014)

I have businesses in both America and China
Its a double standard
From China to America its cheap
However from America to China its not
The best we have found is actually the post office
Also when you send anything and insure it be aware of this
If the declared value is $150 or more
then expect to be taxed by china on the goods
Many will say this don't happen, but i have seen it first hand often with as much as we send
I have family send regular supply lines to us for things we want and cant do without when it may be a while before my normal trips
Funny how all our boxes of basic food items such as spices (over taxed in China) seem to be valued at exactly $149 per box

however it can and often does cost over $200 to get that box shipped

you can go online to USPS dot com and search for international shipping rates

you can enter all 3 dimensions of the box as well as weight and where you are shipping it

it depends on where(city, country) you are sending from and to

but its a starting point

I have never found anything cheaper that actually reliable or not a pain in the back side compared to this

But i am always happy if i hear of any

Most other things I was told about and tried were total failures and disappointments

but still hoping for better and better always


----------

